

My father, Aaron Swartz, and Assigning Blame for Suicide - rflrob
http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=1282

======
roopeshv
I think there's a misplaced oxford comma
[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qpg3UFOQzhI/TupPzcLeQZI/AAAAAAAAAD...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qpg3UFOQzhI/TupPzcLeQZI/AAAAAAAAADI/IReqJR8DWy8/s1600/oxford%2Bcomma.png)

I mistook the headline as Aaron Swartz kid writing this, which is not true.

